# Blue Yonder or Pro rocket 6500?



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Which one casts farther or are they basicaly the same reel?


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't know much about the pro rocket model. I have 6500 chrome rocket and BY and they are both very similar beside different side plates. They both casts very far as long as you have good casting technique. Heck they still cast darn far even with loudsy technique!


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

I believe the Pro Rocket is level wind only....... a non level wind will give you more distance....hence the Blue Yonder (CT).... with everything else being equal.


----------

